# Shun Kramer Meiji SG2 Thinning & Etch Job



## Dave Martell

Here's a Shun Kramer Meiji SG2 6" Chef's Knife that came in for some spa treatment. It was thick and the factory damascus was somewhat faded although still factory shiny. I was tasked with thinning the blade, getting rid of the factory logo, and bringing out the contrast on the damascus. Here's the results...


----------



## CoqaVin

looks cool even though its not my cup of tea


----------



## XooMG

Looks pretty slick. Too bad the tip is so high...something like that but flatter with a lower tip would be up my alley.


----------



## Fran Rendina

You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Midsummer

Wow beautiful!!


----------



## V1P

Excellent work on the knife, Dave! It looks much better than the original and I bet it will cut well now.

The big knife companies should hire you as a QC guy, that way the end of the production line would be all good.

Ferry


----------



## ThEoRy

I've etched shun's before, maybe it was just because it was a classic from the late 90s or so but it surely didn't come out like this. It just came out "dirty" looking. Didn't like it so I had to polish it all off. Nice work Dave!


----------



## Lefty

Somebody is going to love their knife! Nice work, Davide (that's Italian).


----------



## marc4pt0

Great timing I was actually going to start a thread on whether this was possible or not. But I certainly didn't know you could etch it like this!


----------



## Dave Martell

ThEoRy said:


> I've etched shun's before, maybe it was just because it was a classic from the late 90s or so but it surely didn't come out like this. It just came out "dirty" looking. Didn't like it so I had to polish it all off. Nice work Dave!



The VG10 Shuns won't come out so nice, they're going to be dull gray. 






marc4pt0 said:


> Great timing I was actually going to start a thread on whether this was possible or not. But I certainly didn't know you could etch it like this!



The trick is to polish the blade to a mirror pre-etch.



Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Crazy how much the pattern changed in the area in front of the bolster, above the heel and where the logo the used to be.


----------



## Brad Gibson

that looks amazing! Great work Dave!


----------



## Bill13

Great job Dave, makes it look better than new.


----------



## DTB57

Absolutely beautiful! This moves to number 1 of my favorite knives I have seen on this site.


----------



## cheflarge

Damn, Dave..... quit stunning.... sucker really pops! Well done, sir. lus1: :goodpost:


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks guys!


----------



## stereo.pete

Beautiful work as always Dave!


----------



## chefjohnboyardee

Very very nice!


----------



## KVacc

Looks much better. Nice work!


----------



## kaaan

Hate to say that, but pictures seem to be from two different knives, patterns are different, even blade shape is wider.


----------



## James

kaaan said:


> Hate to say that, but pictures seem to be from two different knives, patterns are different, even blade shape is wider.



The pattern will change slightly because Dave thinned out the damascus cladding. As for the blade being wider, the camera is closer and at a different angle on the post-thin and etch picture so it appears larger.


----------



## Dave Martell

kaaan said:


> Hate to say that, but pictures seem to be from two different knives, patterns are different, even blade shape is wider.




Your very first is to come in and question my integrity?

:spammer: unish: :clown:


----------



## V1P

Dave Martell said:


> Your very first is to come in and question my integrity?
> 
> :spammer: unish: :clown:



Hahaha.

Anyway, that's my knife and I would know if Dave had sent a different one after the spa treatment.


----------



## cheflarge

WOW!!! Pretty much all to be said.


----------

